# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 15-06: Riot Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT 9 August 2015*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 15-05:

*Table of Contents

*Brother Emund - Another Day, Another Credit

Myen'Tal - Breaking the Winter Vaults

Adrian - In a Riot of Colours... Perfection
​


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, this month's vote is a really difficult one. Both of these stories are really great and capture the theme very well. Brother Edmund, a typical use of the theme, but with a very fun and action packed twist at the end. I really liked what you were going for and think you achieved it with great results. Adrian, a very unique use of the riot theme, very suspenseful and intriguing. I can see a lot of thought when into this entry and it shows brilliantly. Overall, it's difficult to choose one over the other, but I've made my decision.

Adrian, In a Riot of Colors, 3pts
Brother Edmund, Another Day, Another Credit, 2pts


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

Brother Emund - Another Day, Another Credit 1st place - 3 points. People who abuse their power instead of helping those who are hurting and those who abuse veterans should be taken out and kicked in the nads. I enjoyed this story a lot. It was well written as well.

Myen'Tal - Breaking the Winter Vaults 

2nd place - 2 points. This story was not so much about a riot in any format. It was very well written. The detail was fantastic. If the story had been about vengeance or usurping / assassination it would have been harder for me to pick the winner.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Adrian said:


> Myen'Tal - Breaking the Winter Vaults
> 
> 2nd place - 2 points. This story was not so much about a riot in any format. It was very well written. The detail was fantastic. If the story had been about vengeance or usurping / assassination it would have been harder for me to pick the winner.


Well, I tried to use show the theme with Blair's supporters 'rioting' against their King, but not conveying that well is my failure. I'll keep that in mind next month .


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

1st - Adrian - In a Riot of Colors … Perfection - 3 pts

2nd - Brother Emund - Another Day, Another Credit - 2 pts

3rd - Myen'Tal - Breaking the Winter Vaults - 1 pt


In a Riot of Colors: This was nice. I really enjoyed the focus on the lack of control by the painter. As always, your use of words are excellent, Adrian. I was quickly caught up and looked forward to the ending, which did not disappoint.

Another Day, Another Credit: Granted I've only read a few of your pieces Emund, but your action writing hits its target pretty consistently.

Breaking the Winter Vaults: I've reread this one a couple times. I like the story and I can see the 'riot' in it, but this time around it wasn't my cup of tea. If anything, the handicap did it in. Good piece of work irregardless. :good:


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

Myen'Tal said:


> Wow, this month's vote is a really difficult one.


I'm with you on this one. I had a story written out - a band, literally a rock band, of Emperor's Children using a concert to open the warp in the sacrificial riot set up by their cultists on the planet. Only I wrote it on my phone, and forgot to double check that the autosave was on...which wasn't.

The rewrite just failed. The muse had already left the building, and I couldn't finish it.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*Adrian: In a Riot of Colors, 3pts
Myen'Tal: Breaking the winter vaults, 2 pts*

Thanks for the nice comments, especially from Adrian. I choked and then laughed when I read the _kick them in the 'nads_ part!!!. 

Adrian: Ohhhh, scary Emperor's Children! We don't hear a lot about them now ('cos hopefully they have all been exterminated), and to see Fulgim popping up was nice.

Myen'Tal... what can I say, gruesome stuff and lots of rolling heads, just how I like it!


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Pain*

Yes, I know how it feels to loose the muse. I never write them on my phone. Always on the computer. Sometimes I start a story on a pad of paper but by the time I get home to do the work the notes I had worked on don't make sense to me. The Emperor's Children are alive and kicking. Be afraid! Be very afraid.






Treesnifer said:


> I'm with you on this one. I had a story written out - a band, literally a rock band, of Emperor's Children using a concert to open the warp in the sacrificial riot set up by their cultists on the planet. Only I wrote it on my phone, and forgot to double check that the autosave was on...which wasn't.
> 
> The rewrite just failed. The muse had already left the building, and I couldn't finish it.


http://www.heresy-online.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

1st: *Adrian*
2nd: *Myen'Tal* and *Brother Emund*


----------

